# smallest action camera?



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I still think that the JVC cam is the smallest of the lot at ready to use specs - 135g and shorter than most of the others in that form-factor.

Strangely i cant find *any* size specs for the Hero3+ housing size, so cant compare, but the hero mounting screws etc would add to the size, whereas the JVC has the tripod mount built in.

My jacket has small pockets, but I carry my JVC in my left jacket pocket, along with my goggles pouch. Extendable pole fits in my pants pocket, and i am good to go whenever i need to.


I also just read about the latest Sony. HDR-AS100V, which is also waterproof without a housing, and that is only 90g or so. I think its the same height/length as the JVC, but a bunch skinnier. Someone here said the Sony cameras dont capture snow very well though, turning it blueish...


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

thanks so much for the info....i'll look into them


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I just ordered the Drift Ghost S. I think it is comparable to the JVC camera. I'll try to pop into a local retailer here that carries the JVC and compare them. Curious myself. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I think the drift is 20mm or so longer. But, one fairly big downside with the JVC is the lack of full 170 degree FOV. The first one (mine) is only 120 degrees or so; the new one is 150 degrees. What this means is that when you are putting it on a pole to film yourself, you need to go much further out to get yourself in the frame. I would say close to double the distance as you would with a 170 degree lens.

It looks like you are holding a camera in your avatar. With my JVC that would be a shot of my head/chest, whereas i am pretty sure the 170 degree cameras would be taking you down to your feet


Edit: yeah the drift is 33 x 52 x 105 @ 171g vs 35 x 53 x 74 @ 135g. So 30mm longer, but pretty much the same on other dimensions


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am definitely not worried about the size. I've looked at the JVC camera. You are right. The lens is a big deal. I'll post up a review of the Ghost once I get it. I am pretty happy with my old Drift HD but it is bigger and it has been well used. Getting to be a little beat. This should be a solid upgrade. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I love our drift hd ghost cameras. Have 3 now. 

The other problems I've noticed with smaller fov is that stability is sacrificed also. The camera must be held way more stable to get a calm shot on screen. With 170 you can have the normal vibrations and movements without much issue....


----------

